# Fritzbox als Printserver



## CMST GX2 (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

würde gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist, eine Fritzbox (7270) als Printserver zu verwenden. Und zwar ausschließlich (!) als Printserver. 
Das heißt ich schließe meinen Drucker per USB an die Box und die setzt ihn per Wlan ins Netzwerk. Keine weitere Verwendung als Router oä.
Als eigentlicher W-Lan Router verwende ich im Moment auch eine Fritzbox, allerdings eine ältere, die jedoch zurzeit sehr zufriedenstellend läuft, und deswegen noch nicht ausgetauscht wurde.
So steht die neue im Moment hier rum und wird nicht verwendet.


Ich hoffe ihr versteht meine Frage und könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## iRaptor (29. Juli 2010)

Müsste möglich sein.
DHCP musst du in der 7270 warscheinlich deaktivieren.


----------



## CMST GX2 (29. Juli 2010)

hab grad keine Idee, wie ich auf die zweite Box zugreifen könnte..


----------



## K3n$! (29. Juli 2010)

Stöpsel die doch per LAN an dein Rechner und konfiguriere sie dann.

Was für eine andere FB hast du denn noch ? Ich würde doch die dann als PrintServer laufen lassen


----------



## CMST GX2 (29. Juli 2010)

Die alte FB ist die FonWlan 7050, die bleibt aber vorerst als Router bestehen.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juli 2010)

Du kannst die Fritzbox (die neue) ohne Probleme einbinden. Wie schon gesagt wurde, mußt du sie aber erstmal am Rechner klemmen und ihr eine andere IP zuweisen. Danach kannst du drauf zugreifen und sie eben als "Druckserver" mißbrauchen


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (31. Juli 2010)

wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat, musst du wahrscheinlich nur die IP der zweiten Box verändern
werden standardmäßig mit *192.168.178.1* ausgeliefert, also haben beide die selbe und somit findest du die zweite nicht,
also letzte Zahl z.B. in eine zwei ändern, hierfür die Box nur an den Rechner klemmen
und den Rechner nur an die Box und dann über die *ip* oder *fritz.box* die Box konfigurieren


----------



## CMST GX2 (2. August 2010)

Danke für eure Hilfe, es funktioniert


----------

